# What is a good harness for a dog that pulls?



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

We tried them all when he was young to no avail. The prong collar was a last resort but he started pulling with that which I know is just awful. We gave corrections but the results last five minutes and he yanks us again. Any Ideas?? Thanks


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You need a front hook harness. They are the only harness that works. Make doesn't matter. I've used Sense-ations and Easy Walk. They are very similar and work on the same principal, pushing and not pulling against the dog.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tried that when he was a puppy and he wouldn't walk. I'll buy another and give it a try. Thanks


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I use this one: Amazon.com: Premier Easy Walk Dog Harness, Medium, Black/Silver: Pet Supplies


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

The Easy Walk harness works wonders!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Easy Walk harness did nothing for us - Max could always manage to get a leg over the leash and render it useless. The Sporn worked for awhile, but he got used to that, too. The Halti works, but he hates it.
We're working hard on loose leash walking - I just can't take the pulling.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

what about the Halti?

HALTI | Company of Animals


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tried the Halti......he was a bucking bronco. I had the one that hooked on to the collar thank God, because he got it off. My husband thought it was the cruelist things he's ever seen. That lasted all of five minutes and I returned it to Petsmart. Murphy is one tough cookie,,,,,in fact toughest pup I've ever owned (and I've had many)but I love him so!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Laprincessa,,,,,,I hear you!!!!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Diego used to be the same way. My trainer had me buy the Sense-ible harness. I had the Easy Walk before, but it worked poorly. Was too loose, and all it does is tighten when the dog pulls.

So my new harness plus some training and I've got a dog that walks on my left side. If I can do it, I know you can too! Plus he was highly reactive to other dogs on walks.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I use the easy walk with a retractable 12 ft leash on both my pups.I can hold both in one hand & they don't pull.I'm working hard on off leash too but I live in a tourist area & the trafic is too high this time of year so only when we go to the sand islands.How big is your pup? I have a small one you can have we'll just have to get together on shipping.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

RichsRetriever said:


> I use this one: Amazon.com: Premier Easy Walk Dog Harness, Medium, Black/Silver: Pet Supplies


I use this one too for each of my Goldens, works great. I walk both of my guys together.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I have another idea. For dogs that pull I found the following training helps a ton. As soon as the dog hits the end of the leash and puts any pulling pressure on it, I turn around and walk the other direction. (At first I look like the duck at the shooting gallery as I only get 10 feet in one direction and then 12 in the other, 15 back the first direction and then 6 back the other but the neighbors must get a good laugh). When I make the turn, I don't slow down or give a gentle tug, I turn and WALK and they get to hurry and catch up or they get pulled. No scolding or negative action toward the dog.

The end result is that the dog learns as soon as he pulls, he does not get to go in that direction AT ALL. I want the association to be that Pulling = Not moving forward.

You can use any collar with this method but it soulds like your dog is more than a little stubborn so I might use the pinch so he ends up correcting himself when you make the turn.

Good Luck and don't listen to the neighbors laughing at your strange walk.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't gotten to Petsmart for the Easywalk harness yet,,,,But,,,,had the Step In harness from months ago and decided to give it a try yesterday. We put it on and my husband left with Murphy for the walk. They were back in five minutes because Murphy laid down in the street and refused to walk. I had to laugh,,,,,what a tough cookie! I will give all your ideas a try and I thank you all for your responses!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Really cracking down on the training helps better than any collar or harness. 

I understand if people are old or disabled, but otherwise - these dogs NEED training. Otherwise, any collar or harness is a band-aid or temporary fix, your dog is not trained.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> Really cracking down on the training helps better than any collar or harness.
> 
> I understand if people are old or disabled, but otherwise - these dogs NEED training. Otherwise, any collar or harness is a band-aid or temporary fix, your dog is not trained.


Maybe you could help the OP by giving some suggetions or tips.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Maybe you could help the OP by giving some suggestions or tips.


See Leslie's post above mine. My comment was in agreement with her. 

Sometimes it does take committing to training the dog and really working through the pulling. Training collars and harnesses are band aids and temporary fixes otherwise. They do not train the dog.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Leslie B said:


> I have another idea. For dogs that pull I found the following training helps a ton. As soon as the dog hits the end of the leash and puts any pulling pressure on it, I turn around and walk the other direction. (At first I look like the duck at the shooting gallery as I only get 10 feet in one direction and then 12 in the other, 15 back the first direction and then 6 back the other but the neighbors must get a good laugh). When I make the turn, I don't slow down or give a gentle tug, I turn and WALK and they get to hurry and catch up or they get pulled. No scolding or negative action toward the dog.
> 
> The end result is that the dog learns as soon as he pulls, he does not get to go in that direction AT ALL. I want the association to be that Pulling = Not moving forward.
> 
> ...


This is what we do with Bear. It also teaches the dog to keep their eye on where YOU are going and not where they think you want to go. 

We've tried the easy walk but Bear was so uncomfortable. He didn't pull but he also couldn't get in the car or out of the car or on the bed, etc. 

We've had the most success with the gentle leader, which is a nose harness. I don't think he likes it but it stops his pulling. We're actually moving from the gentle leader back to a flat collar as Bear's brain starts to come out of the haze. 

Good luck!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Megora said:


> Really cracking down on the training helps better than any collar or harness.
> 
> I understand if people are old or disabled, but otherwise - these dogs NEED training. Otherwise, any collar or harness is a band-aid or temporary fix, your dog is not trained.


Totally agree with this - we've used nearly everything and it works for a while - then he gets used to it, and we're back to square one. I finally realized that I have no choice but to put in the work to get Max to stop pulling without the aids.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with training also, we walk are dogs every day and every day it's a total struggle with Murphee, he's 80lbs and could easily dislocate a shoulder with his pulling, I can't walk him myself I have to have my husband walk him even with his bad arm, don't get me wrong he walks very well just with a horrible pull, tried every thing there is out there to be tried except for actually training him. I think I will try the reverse method myself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> See Leslie's post above mine. My comment was in agreement with her.
> 
> Sometimes it does take committing to training the dog and really working through the pulling. Training collars and harnesses are band aids and temporary fixes otherwise. They do not train the dog.


I did read her post, even Thanked her for the info she posted.

Thought maybe you might want to add some tips to go along with it.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All my Golden's have been field bred. We hunt test and beyond the JR level you have to approach the line where the test starts without lead with the dog at heal! Therefore teaching good loose lead heal is fundamental. And these field dogs are tough. We only use a Pinch Collar! Nothing else will work as well! Also when field training moves to e collar training these dogs already associate the pressure on their neck to behavior. Stay with the pinch collar...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy doesn't pull 100% of the time. Most of the walk he's pretty good,,,,but when he wants to sniff I get pulled to the curb with a jolt. I'm afraid of getting hurt and I worry about him hurting himself with the pinch collar.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thought maybe you might want to add some tips to go along with it.


Carolina Mom, training tips have already been shared on this thread (Leslie's comment) and others. 

I agree with the method Leslie recommended, that should be enough on this thread. It is not necessary to jump on every thread and tell people stuff that they probably already KNOW if they have been through basic obedience classes.

The main thing is training is not accomplished overnight. You have to stick to it. And carry through.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> Carolina Mom, training tips have already been shared on this thread (Leslie's comment) and others.
> 
> I agree with the method Leslie recommended, that should be enough on this thread. It is not necessary to jump on every thread and tell people stuff that they probably already KNOW if they have been through basic obedience classes.
> 
> The main thing is training is not accomplished overnight. You have to stick to it. And carry through.


Megora, I know you have a lot of experience and knowledge when it comes to training. I've read many of your posts regarding training. Thought your expertise might be helpful to a member having a problem. If you didn't have anything more you wanted to contribute, that's fine also.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Carolina Mom - I'm not really an expert. I just echo what a lot of experts have told me or I observed.... or what worked with my own dogs. :wave:

One suggestion if you want one...

ALWAYS be on the watch for when a dog is walking nice. Mark that good behavior. Praise it. Turn that into a command that you can use when he's not walking nice.  

And remember you have a lot of work ahead to get that dog(s) walking nice on leash. It takes time and consistency.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

I've tried the reverse method but that is one thing that will not with Bob, he decides to just run and pull the other way that we r going. We had to buy a special harness for him because he chokes himself with a regular collar. So I just started training him by when he pulls I stop and wait for him to come to me before we start walking again and it actually works for him.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I just had a pullfest with Maverick in a new area, always happens. Areas he's familiar with he walks much nicer. 

We're working with the help of some tips in this thread any others, but it's definitely not going to happen overnight.

I used to train Maverick with an Easy Walk harness from 5-10mo and I think that may have hindered his training with just a regular flat collar or martingale collar on. Now instead of training a 40-60lb dog I'm working with a 77lb dog:doh:


----------



## Golden1s (Jun 20, 2013)

What about the gentle leader? I just bought one tonight for my 10 mo old big boy that I am adopting on Sat, they recommended it as I'm told he pulls like a freight train!


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

> *worry about him hurting himself with the pinch collar*


A pinch collar used correctly will not hurt your dog. The first time I put a pinch on one of my dogs I put it around my arm first and gave it a good yank to see how it felt. Just make sure you get one that has rounded ends on the prongs, not flat cut, so that it won't scratch him.


----------



## Mama Dog (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sens-ation and Sens-ible Harnesses worked for us*

We've used Sens-ation and Sens-ible front hook harnesses with great success on two of our Goldens. You mentioned that your pup sometimes lies down and refuses to get up and walk. We had that same issue with our Birdie when she was a pup. She started testing us at an early age with those antics. Even putting on the harness was a battle and getting ready to go out for a walk turned into a workout. With a professional trainer's help, we desensitized that behavior by taking the harness on and off in steps, treating at positive behavior points like letting it go over her head (then take it off and treat), letting us buckle it, then take it off etc. It didn't take a long time to desensitize the behavior and soon she accepted the harness with no problem. Walks are a joy. 

I think that another person mentioned working with a long lead, walking in the opposite direction when she gets to the end to get her to return to you. This exercise helped us too - they really don't want to be away from you and it teaches them to pay attention to where you are.

Just working with some basic obedience skills helps and they are eager to learn. It makes them think and provides excellent diversion from their naughty antics.

Our Birdie is 2 1/2 now and we wouldn't trade her for anything. We wish you great success with your pup.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*No pull ideas*

We like this comfort trainer head halter the best:

Comfort Trainer - Home

We use the comfort trainer with the TWO handle TWO clip leather leash from Leerburg (NO PRONG COLLAR) it may be shown with that. One clip on collar and one clip on halter o-ring.

Leerburg | Leather Prong Collar Leash™

We like this Wiggles Wags and Whiskers harness best with the leash at the front and collar

http://wiggleswagswhiskers.com/Patented-Classic-Harness.html

We also use clicker training to reward walking next to us for no pulling.

We also STOP when there is pulling and do not move forward until the pulling stops. Start walking - STOP when pulling begins. They get pretty sick of stopping when they want to proceed to smelling spots. :yuck:


----------



## All5Days (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe you've already tried this one but....we had no luck with any of the harness styles on the market. It seemed to make him pull even more! Someone recommended the "gentle leader" and we have been walking well ever since. It slides over his nose and attaches to the leash under his chin. My 7 year old can now walk him! It's the same idea as the "Haltie" but we had no success with that brand. It's not a muzzle, he can still open his mouth, drink, eat, carry sticks (his fav thing to do)etc.


----------



## Jan53 (Apr 15, 2012)

I would suggest the Freedom Harness. It has two points of contact - one in the front and a martingale connector on the back. It comes with a two clasp leash so you can connect to both or just one. By far the best harness I have found on the market and the one I use on my dogs. I would agree with others who suggest you also be working on loose leash walking, starting in your home in a distraction-reduced environment. One of the better videos on teaching loose leash walking is by Helix Fairweather (it has 3 parts): 



 Good luck!


----------



## Pipergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Our Golden, Piper, is four years old, and has been a puller since the get-go. Tried several harnesses and collars, and the one that we have been using since she was 9 months has a rather unusual name -- "Walk Your Dog With Love" -- but it really works. It also looks a little "light-weight" when you first get it, but it is quite durable and really cuts down on the dog's strength when pulling because of how the front attachment works. It has given us time to train Piper to walk like a good dog should, which she now does most of the time. But she is also jumpy with people, and may also go after the occasional cat who wanders into her path, and this harness has come in very handy in those instances.

The link is: WALK YOUR DOG WITH LOVE. THE BEST FRONT LEADING DOG HARNESS IN THE WORLD. It Is Time To Lead! WYDWL

Cost is under $30. If you get one, I have another suggestion or two for using it, so send an email. Good luck!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pipergirl.......I watched the video and it has a plastic snap to keep it on. Is it a very sturdy type? I'm so leary about "plastic" in a collar and leash.


----------



## Dreamrsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

*Dog/Puppy that pulls...*

Hi gang,
I have a service dog, so it's important that Tully doesn't pull when she's not given the command to pull, which is almost NEVER. But, after her encounter with the pitbulls, she's anxious and is either pulling on leash or lagging behind. 
The other day, a customer came into the store where I work with her service pitbull...lol and she had a regular leash and then, she had one that ran along the dog's back and under it's flank. So, the leash going down its back had a loop around the gut, just in front of the dog's hind legs. I asked her about it and she said, that her pit could pull 2500 lbs, so pulling was a HUGE issue with her dog. So, she put this harness/leash on her and it prevents her from pulling. I asked her how it worked and she said...."if I put something around your gut, you wouldn't want to pull either". If the dog pulls, it's like a martingale and cinches up around her gut. I tried to find one online, but couldn't quite locate what I was looking for. However, I did find an anti-pulling harness that I ordered on Ebay for $8.99 with free shipping and thought I'd give that a try. I figured for that price, it certainly couldn't hurt. 
I'll let you know how the girls do with it.
:


----------



## Dreamrsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

I use this same technique when training. I also use teeny tiny piece of turkey dogs or cheese as a reward for heeling when I do this. It has worked wonders.


----------



## ruth (Jul 21, 2012)

I have arthritis so when my previous golden started pulling, he almost pulled me down. The vet recommended the "gentle leader" and it was perfect. With my 2 now who are 14 months, it still works wonders. I would never use anything else.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

We use a Halti which us the same cinceptvas rhe gentle leaded, but it fit our dogs heads a little bettrr. Night and day difference.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Put Olliver in Martingale, pulls like a sled dog. Put that Easy Walk front clip harness on, hes a new dog. Miracle invention for us.
I clip both the flat collar and harness together if out in high traffic areas so he doesn't pull out of harness. It affords almost same pulling deterrent.


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

We just picked up an Easy Walker harness for Abby (16 weeks today) and, so far (2nd walk), she's done very well. We had the person at the pet store help fit it. At 16 weeks we got her a medium - its a wee bit big but likely in a week's time we'll be expanding it. I think it's worth a try or, a try again. On another note, we were at the vet yesterday and saw a 10 month old Great Dane - he was gorgeous but, OMG!! He was very frisky and, as you can imagine, that's a dog that needs good control. His owner had the gentle leader (nose harness) as well as the Easy Walk Harness on him with two leads! That puts our challenges into huge perspective!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tried the head harness. Murphy bucked like a bronco bull and got it off in one minute.
Thank you all. I'm going to try the harness that hooks in the front again. When he was young he wouldn't walk with it. He's so stubborn! But I love him.....


----------



## delcirose (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pulling dog*

One of the most effective methods to rid your dog of pulling on a leash is when your dog starts pulling simply turn back in the direction which you just came and every time your dog starts putting pressure on the leash change directions again. Aside from everyone thinking you are going a little crazy persistence will pay off. Some dogs figure it out quite quickly and others take a little longer. Good luck.


----------



## fredofalltrades (Oct 29, 2012)

Leash pressure training not jerks and pulls positive reinforcement
this is first step to training literally everything else then watch
Full hour on michael ellis philosophy


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe that most methods and harness's will work if trained correctly. Some dogs respond correctly right away, others resist and it becomes a test of wells....if I were in your spot, I would find and experienced obedience dog trainer and attend a class with your dog. Not only do these trainers train the dogs, but they teach you how to train your dog. Most will give back the class fee, if your dog is not trainable (I have only seen this happen once, they do had a major aggression problem). Good Luck!


----------



## Pipergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

murphy1 said:


> Pipergirl.......I watched the video and it has a plastic snap to keep it on. Is it a very sturdy type? I'm so leary about "plastic" in a collar and leash.


The plastic connections have never been a problem. The maker does suggest that, after you are satisfied that you have the proper fit for your dog, you put a stitch in one of the loops, which maintains the sizing and cuts down on wear and tear on the harness.

I should say also that the WYDWL harness is not a training device, because it does not make the dog uncomfortable, just reduces her pulling strength. With Piper, we have done periodic training in loose-leash walking, primarily using clicker training because she responds well to positive reinforcement. I'm very biased toward clicker training, especially with Goldens, but once in a while we use a Volhard slip-collar, which gives a slight but effective negative reinforcement (sits up high on the neck so it doesn't impact the throat). So she gets a quick tug and a"no" for not walking nicely, then a treat when she does. I don't think the slip collar would have been effective with her, however, if we hadn't done the clicker training first.

Piper has been a training challenge, as she is a very high-energy, outgoing Golden who likes to do things her way (the idea of Goldens always wanting to please has never crossed her mind!). But we love her and love the breed, and I have to say that the WYDWL harness has played a big part in our being able to control her and have fun with her (my wife and I are in our 70s, BTW). Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

I used the gentle leader on our last Golden with great success. Sophie didn't like it much to start but adapted to it quite quickly (with 'lots of treats and reinforcement) - she was a big girl and could easily have dislocated my shoulder so, it was great. We used it on her from 5-6 months until she passed at almost 15. Our new girl is a different story. I tried it on Abby thinking it would be a snap but I was wrong. Whereas Sophie was mild to moderately annoyed by it to start, Abby went into panic mode. We have ended up going with the Easywalk harness with her - generally speaking it's working quite well. She is not pulling nearly as much but now we're battling with a pup that decides - with some frequency - that she just wants to lay down and not move. :doh: But that's another issue. Can you say stubborn! :bowl:



All5Days said:


> Maybe you've already tried this one but....we had no luck with any of the harness styles on the market. It seemed to make him pull even more! Someone recommended the "gentle leader" and we have been walking well ever since. It slides over his nose and attaches to the leash under his chin. My 7 year old can now walk him! It's the same idea as the "Haltie" but we had no success with that brand. It's not a muzzle, he can still open his mouth, drink, eat, carry sticks (his fav thing to do)etc.


----------

